# Torque settings for water bottle screws?



## Nick09

I just traded in my recalled Fuji Roubaix ACR 2 for the Fuji SST 3.0. It is an all carbon bike, and in the manual it lists all of the torque settings for everything except the water bottle cages. Is this a standard number, or specific for each brand of bikes? I have the Elite Custom fiberglass cages if that makes any difference. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Overthought*



Nick09 said:


> I just traded in my recalled Fuji Roubaix ACR 2 for the Fuji SST 3.0. It is an all carbon bike, and in the manual it lists all of the torque settings for everything except the water bottle cages. Is this a standard number, or specific for each brand of bikes? I have the Elite Custom fiberglass cages if that makes any difference.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Since they take a small allen wrench and are hard to get at, just apply firm finger pressure and you'll be fine. Don't forget to grease the threads. It's not rocket surgery.


----------



## Nick09

*A more dumb question*

I figured it would be that easy. Probably a more stupid question, but just for future reference for other torques settings on the bike. I have the Spin Doctor Torque Wrench Set, and the handle screws to different torque settings. How does this thing work exactly, I thought the red pin would go up as you applied torque, but I tried it on my pedals and it doesn't. Am I supposed to screw the handle to the wanted torque value, then the wrench won't apply more than that??


EDIT: Just set the torque to 2nm and tightened a bolt on my dorm room bed, and not a thing happened. It just kept tightening it.


----------



## cxwrench

if you keep turning the wrench, of course it will keep tightening. at 2nm it would be hard to feel what happens, try 4nm and experiment w/ your stem clamp bolts. when you reach the setting you have dialed the knob to, the hinge at the ratchet end of the wrench will 'break', meaning it will click and you will feel some movement. it's very vague at low settings, but you'll really notice it the higher you go. 
and, as kerry said...don't worry about bottle cage bolts, just grease the threads and snug it down a bit. just check them every now and then, but not very tight.


----------



## Hooben

Yeah, you can't be one of these people that has to tighten every little thing to death. I have a friend who torques on his quick release skewers, presta nipple valves and everything else he can get his hands on. That spells trouble with carbon.


----------



## Erion929

When you hear the crack of carbon, back it off 1/4 turn :blush2: 

Ahhh, the new torque wrench.....what can I tighten next?  


**


----------



## bikerjulio

thumb & forefinger on the small side of the allen key only.

look what happens to noobs with a torque wrench:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226801


----------

